# last.fm



## hommefatal

Does someone use last.fm here?

That's me: http://www.last.fm/user/psychoalgie


----------



## CrimsonWing

yup ^^
FieryArcanas Musikprofil ? Benutzer bei Last.fm


----------



## hommefatal

CrimsonWing said:


> yup ^^
> FieryArcanas Musikprofil ? Benutzer bei Last.fm


Oh, you're German. I'll add you.


----------



## SummoningDark

hommefatal said:


> Does someone use last.fm here?


*raises hand*
http://www.lastfm/user/Griggling


----------



## hommefatal

SummoningDark said:


> *raises hand*
> http://www.lastfm/user/Griggling


*sends friend request*


----------



## imru2

Yeah I have one. ^_^ 

Since I don't have an MP3 player, I'm restricted to only logging what I listen to on my PC but yeah. XD

On last.fm, I've got the same username.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Yep, here *--*> HummusKelpilot?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm

Also, I created a PersonalityCafe group last year:

Personality Cafe ? Group at Last.fm


----------



## hommefatal

Awesome! I am now a member!


----------



## imru2

hommefatal said:


> Awesome! I am now a member!


+1 :crazy:


----------



## Rushing Wind

I have yet to join it, but I listen to it alot........ CAN I GET BROWNIE POINTS FOR COMING HALF WAY!?! :crazy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

hommefatal said:


> Awesome! I am now a member!





imru2 said:


> +1 :crazy:


Sweet!!!!!!!!!1!!1!!!!1111!!1!1!!!!1111!!1111113322445667865432111111113349.0001!!1!1



Rushing Wind said:


> I have yet to join it, but I listen to it alot........ CAN I GET BROWNIE POINTS FOR COMING HALF WAY!?! :crazy:


Uh... no, you get mollusk points

Here's your mollusk:


----------



## Rushing Wind

YES!? REALLY!? I-I MEAN, THIS GOES FOR AT LEAST 3 HUNDRED AND 50 BROWNIE POINTS AT THE BPBM (That's Brownie Point Black Market)

Man---------Thanks, Breakfast! -attempts to cart the mollusk away-


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Well, I'm just happy to know I've given somebody an octopus :happy:


----------



## hommefatal

Surreal Breakfast said:


> Sweet!!!!!!!!!1!!1!!!!1111!!1!1!!!!1111!!1111113322445667865432111111113349.0001!!1!1


hahaha, spam rules.


----------



## Yomon

I love last.fm! I don't use the actual website too often though. Also, my audioscrobbler has been acting up lately. Wonder what's wrong. I should probably update it but I'm lazy about that because my dial-up internet is poopy!

Anyways, here's mine:
Yomon?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

hommefatal said:


> hahaha, spam rules.


Yay, spam for the wig


----------



## Mikbert

Kemmlers musikprofil ? Användare på Last.fm


----------



## εmptε

You have decent taste in music Mikbert


----------



## Ćerulean

Check it.
goodisniper?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm


----------



## Mikbert

Evolyptic said:


> You have decent taste in music Mikbert



haha, only decent? ;D


----------



## Memphisto

I loove Last.fm.

rustidonell?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm

:happy:


----------



## Praesul

I joined the Personality Cafe last.fm group. 

Here's my profile.

PraesulPresul?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm

I've been listening to a lot of Japanese music lately.


----------



## MNiS

Personality Cafe last.fm group? :O

I should probably get in on this action.


----------



## firedell

Mine's in my signature.

WHAT GROUP!?


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I left the group because it was boring and no one went there, does this mean there will actually be movement there? *considers rejoining*.
*rejoins*.


----------



## Blackbeard

FinalBawss?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm

Oh it's in my sig


----------



## Kevinaswell

Check da sig!!!!!


----------



## Calvaire

In my sig
: )


----------



## Calvaire

I'm low with pretty much everyone.....


----------



## polaroid sea

okay, i'm caving. 

me.


----------



## OrangeAppled

GoGoGrrrl?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm


----------



## Memphisto

I friend requested a few of you with 'high' or 'super' music compatibility. :happy: I'm on a constant quest for new music....would love to hear your 'neighborhood'. :laughing:


----------



## murderegina

http://www.last.fm/user/__heartless


----------



## by every star

Yes, I love it!
I'd love to make some new friends on there. This is me: Last.fm.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I love it too but find it sucky that it's so quiet on last.fm. It's the biggest website for those that just do their own thing. It's definitely not a social network site that's for sure! lol! Even the big large music groups are stiflingly boring.
And also everyone through this website has a low compatibility with me ..awwww. 
But still I loves it.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

GADSDEN_UK?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm 

wow. the highest i got in this entire thread was "low." D:


----------



## Memphisto

by every star said:


> Yes, I love it!
> I'd love to make some new friends on there. This is me: Last.fm.


Yay! 'High' compatibility! :laughing:


----------



## Gersen

last.fm! :happy: I also listen a lot to CDs and vinyls, and I can't be bothered register everything I listen to. Anyways:
gromkaka?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm


----------



## Memphisto

Gersen said:


> last.fm! :happy: I also listen a lot to CDs and vinyls, and I can't be bothered register everything I listen to. Anyways:
> gromkaka?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm


Me too, I love vinyl! :happy:


----------



## Third Engine

by every star said:


> Yes, I love it!
> I'd love to make some new friends on there. This is me: Last.fm.



High compatability! Awesome...


----------



## lethal lava land

StunnedFox said:


> Glad to know I wasn't forever doomed to be the last person to join that group - I gather it's been dead/dormant for a long time (I only joined it relatively recently myself)... my profile is at hcd199, for those interested.


Added you! 

And I'm glad some of you guys still use last.fm. Over half my friends haven't used it in like 5+ years so it'll be nice to have some friends on my list who still scrobble XD


----------



## stephybear

Link in my siggy ^.^


----------



## Neuroticon

Predator-S’s Music Profile – Users at Last.fm

._. Just notify me that you're from here, I don't usually add random people.


----------



## Maidelane

Perfil musical de Maidelane – Usuarios de Last.fm


----------



## bobz

my user is milddude. Add me, I love new friends!

milddude’s Music Profile – Users at Last.fm


----------



## Pathosray

I'm into progressive metal, metal, melodic death metal, progressive rock and death metal, including:
Linkin Park, Eyedea & Abilities, In Flames, Machine Head, Allegaeon, Equilibrium, Blackfield, Scar Symmetry, Iced Earth, Insomnium, Distorted Harmony, Tool, DGM, At the Gates, Devin Townsend Project, Prototype, Spock's Beard, Animals as Leaders, Iron Maiden, Devin Townsend, Ensiferum, Katatonia, Man on Fire, Daysend, Keldian, Vanden Plas, Mercenary, Arjen Anthony Lucassen, Mors Principium Est, Eluveitie, Alestorm, Opeth, Sonata Arctica, Kalmah, The Faceless, Ne Obliviscaris, The Safety Fire, Amogh Symphony, Adamantra, Malpractice, Rush, Cynic, Shadow Gallery, Between the Buried and Me, Steven Wilson, Edge of Sanity, The Flower Kings, Carcass, Pain of Salvation, Tritonus.

Check out my music taste: Epic_Taron’s Music Profile – Users at Last.fm


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Yep! haziqmir’s Music Profile – Users at Last.fm


----------



## lethal lava land

bobz said:


> my user is milddude. Add me, I love new friends!
> 
> milddudeâ€™s Music Profile â€“ Users at Last.fm


Added you!

We're low compatibility :[ Your musical compatibility with *milddude* is *LOW*Music you have in common includes Creedence Clearwater Revival, The Velvet Underground,The Beach Boys, Talking Heads and The Smiths.

To add a little bit of discussion to this thread, who are your guys' 10 (or 20 if you like) most played artists, and do you think that's representative of your top 10 favorite bands , why or why not? (To clarify, I don't necessarily mean in the exact order, but more or less, are your top 10 most played artists also your ten favorite?)

I've been scrobbling since 11 December 2005, and here are my top 10

1. The Beatles (21,374)
2. Pink Floyd (6,224)
3. The Who (5,302)
4. John Lennon (3,174)
5. Simon & Garfunkel (2,279)
6. The Doors (2,007)
7. Buddy Holly (1,637)
8. The Zombies (1,301)
9. The Rolling Stones (1,267)
10. Bob Dylan (1,265)

The first 7 or so are more-or-less my top favorite bands, except Buddy Holly (who I love, but I only listen to every now and then, His high play count was the result of me constantly shuffling a 50 song, 2 disc ultimate collection over one summer)

The Zombies are definitely in my top 10 (despite only having 2 albums) but I don't think the Stones or Dylan are. I would swap them for the Kinks, or the Beach Boys, or Queen or the Velvet Underground.


----------



## Hiraeth

babblingbrook said:


> -Wijnand-?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm


I'm a big fan of last.fm. Our compatibility is low. :kitteh:


----------



## renna

@babblingbrook OH WOW! Ours is SUPER ^.^


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley

Redthir’s Music Profile – Users at Last.fm

Add me. OR ELSE...


----------



## Hikikomori

EternalRealm.


----------



## babblingbrook

emilia said:


> I'm a big fan of last.fm. Our compatibility is low. :kitteh:





renna said:


> @_babblingbrook_ OH WOW! Ours is SUPER ^.^


Thank you both for the friend request


----------



## zerkalo

apollossongâ€™s Music Profile â€“ Users at Last.fm

add me ppls


----------



## Derange At 170

I'm into electronic, experimental, drum and bass, indie and ambient, including:
Actress, Lukid, Clair Cassis, Velvet Cacoon, Guided by Voices, SPL, Broken Social Scene, Yo La Tengo, Pig Destroyer, Abelcain, Tymon, Venetian Snares, Burial, Limewax, Afghan Whigs, Mazzy Star, Mount Kimbie, µ-Ziq, Fiona Apple, The Flashbulb, Kaki King, Korouva, Thinking Fellers Union Local 282, Kuedo, Roy Montgomery, Dom & Roland, Converge, Aceyalone, Baden Powell, Some Girls, Eluvium, Blawan, Detest, Nasenbluten, Bardo Pond, Blonde Redhead, My Bloody Valentine, Kettel, Brainiac, Slowdive, Milanese, maudlin of the Well, Menace Ruine, N-Vitral, Polmo Polpo, Technical Itch, Moodymann, Epsilon, Mosca, iTAL tEK.

Check out my music taste: shakedatthangâ€™s Music Profile â€“ Users at Last.fm

Huehue my taste is sweet as fuck.

This is probably more representative of it, though:


----------



## Dakris

Leinad-95’s Music Profile – Users at Last.fm


----------



## babblingbrook

zerkalo said:


> apollossongâ€™s Music Profile â€“ Users at Last.fm
> 
> add me ppls


Added  High compatibility. Music you have in common includes Dead Can Dance, Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Hammock, Sigur Rós and Balmorhea.


----------



## SuedeSwede

tombusuttil98

add me


----------



## Hiraeth

SuedeSwede said:


> tombusuttil98
> 
> add me


I'll add you, but you have to promise that you'll upload an avatar there. ) I hate to see profiles with no profile pictures. :kitteh:


----------



## SuedeSwede

emilia said:


> I'll add you, but you have to promise that you'll upload an avatar there. ) I hate to see profiles with no profile pictures. :kitteh:


Your wish is my command


----------

